# NDIS coil on plug



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

I need coil packs to convert my Toyota to DLI. I know the coil on plugs for VQ will fit my engine, but when I look up parts for it here in the US, I only find a LH and RH coil. I know the Japanese VQ30DET came with individual coil on plugs. Is there any US model VQ with individual coil on plugs? Does anyone know where I can get ignition parts for a Japanese VQ30DET shipped to the states?


----------

